# will this usb hub work on touchpad?



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130486226433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_714wt_1164

can i use this to connect my usb harddrives or sd card reader and connect the hub to the touchpad? will it provide enough power?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/...9#ht_714wt_1164
> 
> can i use this to connect my usb harddrives or sd card reader and connect the hub to the touchpad? will it provide enough power?


Would not risk it. You need a solid 500mA of power and this hub only uses a solar cell to provide power.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

actually it says that there's a Built in Lithium battery can be recharged by sunlight, USB, or AC power... you think this battery is used to power the usb hub??


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

There is a thread on webOS Nation that has lot of discusion on this type of hub used in conjunction with a UTG cable.

http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad-accessories/309301-usb-otg-adapter-touchpad-connect-thumb-drive-kbd-etc.html


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

yeahman45 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130486226433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_714wt_1164
> 
> can i use this to connect my usb harddrives or sd card reader and connect the hub to the touchpad? will it provide enough power?


It works fine for low powered stuff (men cards etc) you just got to keep the light as much as possible.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

noseph said:


> There is a thread on webOS Nation that has lot of discusion on this type of hub used in conjunction with a UTG cable.
> 
> http://forums.webosn...ve-kbd-etc.html


ok will have a look...thx


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

I actually have the solar charged hub and UTG cable and it does work on webOS, I will try and test it on CM9 sometime this week.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok report back ur results thx


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

It works perfectly, even auto mounts unlike webOS.


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

Do i need to un-mount the usb? If so how?


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

lol i don't know sorry.. i am glad to hear it works well... how long does it run after a full charge? (while powering e.g. a flash drive or sd card reader?)


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

I do not know how long it will last on a full charge. I only picked it up to mess around with, and have not found a good use for it.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

noseph said:


> I do not know how long it will last on a full charge. I only picked it up to mess around with, and have not found a good use for it.


I was wondering this too. I had a USB drive and keyboard plugged into one of these, both working nicely under CM9, but when an optical mouse was added, the keyboard quit working and wouldn't work again even after the mouse was unplugged. I never did see the mouse work and I'm wondering if the combined load was too much or whether it needs to sit in strong sunlight for several hours before being fully charged (previously it had only charged from ~ 4 p.m. to darkness on a day when the sun wasn't very strong).


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

can't u charge it via direct power with an adapter? without sunlight?


----------

